# Living situation HELL!!!!!! Advice please!



## ChiGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

I am having a really bad night, not sure why.

I'm separated, living somewhere I don't want to, looking for a job, having panic attacks..

The place I'm living at is the worst, I basically can't even get up in the morning without having to totally fully dress because there are strange men in the house. I can't sleep or even watch TV, I'm confined to a room.. and if I say anything all hell breaks loose. The walls are shaking but oh well, random people want to watch a movie!

I have some interviews lined up, but I don't think I can take this any longer. My doctor has told me to move out, and now I'm even considering asking my abusive/unstable STBX if I can move into "our" spare room.

Has anyone else gone through a bad transition like this?

I'm sitting here balling my eyes out, unable to come up with a solution...


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow sorry you in this situation.

I hope you find a job soon. 

I would not m0ve back with your abusive ex if you can avoid it.

Is there any where else more suitable you can go? A share accomadation with just women?

I hope things look up for you soon.


----------



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you go to a women's shelter?

Sounds like if you are stuck with only two unhealthy situations to choose from, that could be a good start for you, and give you some peace before getting back on your feet.

I am so SO sorry you are in this situation.  BIG HUG!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

ComicBookLady said:


> Can you go to a women's shelter?
> 
> Sounds like if you are stuck with only two unhealthy situations to choose from, that could be a good start for you, and give you some peace before getting back on your feet.
> 
> I am so SO sorry you are in this situation.  BIG HUG!


I would suggest this idea just on the basis that in my area we have a local women's shelter for victims of abuse that I volunteer some time at. It isn't ideal but it is a lot better than what your situation sounds like and you will get a lot of support.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope that you are able to find a better place (women's shelter, other friend's place) soon. Is there anyone else you could call - even someone from school/work, etc? 

It's such a hard time when a person has limited options and even more limited funds. I'm so sorry that you are going through this!


----------



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes please do not go back to the abusive situation. That would be taking a step backwards.

However the situation you are in currently is unhealthy if you are constantly afraid of strange men around you (VERY valid concern!)

You need to get OUT. If there are no girlfriends to stay with, Seriously consider the women's shelter, even temporarily. Go to you Public Offices and find government help for housing (for very little to no cost) and they can also help you get food and a job. Don't be adverse to this help, when you need it, you need it. And in your case you would DESPERATELY need it.


----------

